# poulan super 72



## james37 (Jun 10, 2008)

I have a poulan super 72 chainsaw that is hard to start ,i am getting fire through a echo 1/4'' spark gap tester with plug screwed in and tester on plug,i checked compression i am getting 50-61 psi and fuel is getting to sparkplug ,what is the compression on this old saw for it to be able to run what is the least amount,i know on todays saw minimum is 100-110 psi to run but i am not sure on this real old saw.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

The compression, if accurate, is about 1/2 of what a small cc 2-stroke requires. Larger cc ones may need 150 lbs. or more. I suggest you inspect the cylinder through the spark plug boss with a flashlight, looking for vertical grooves aka scoring. Scored engines can sometime run, but will typically be hard to start and lack power. If it was run on regular or stale fuel or with low-quality oil mix, it may have stuck piston rings (with no cylinder scoring) and require a new piston assy. Let us know what you find...
Paul


----------



## james40 (Dec 4, 2012)

I was not sure about these really old poulan saws about the compression, I know todays saws you need atleast 100 psi of compression minimum for it to run descent ,I checked cylinder it does have some scratches but not deep they are very light scratches and the piston does not have any scratches on exhaust side and intake side ,the cylinder is good and tight I tried to rock it back and forth all bolts are good and tight and crankcase is tight also ,I am getting plenty of fuel cause the plug is soaked with fuel and I put a new sparkplug in also it jumps the spark gap on my oppama echo spark gap checker with 1/4'' gap and .166 .


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

120 lbs. is min.
Hard starting on 2-strokes, usually either fuel delivery and/or a choke issue (not closing fully), or a CC (crankcase) vacuum leak.
You can check around the cylinder base, intake manifold and crank seals with a carb cleaning spray while it's running at idle. BE MINDFUL of the hot muffler and the obvious fire hazard - don't do the test indoors. If there's a leak, the RPM will fluctuate. Depending on the type of spray you use it may run faster or slower, you're looking for an RPM change as the fluid gets drawn in at a potential leak point.


----------



## james40 (Dec 4, 2012)

I was always been told over the years at update schools that 100 psi minimum was enough for a chainsaw ,this pertains to any chainsaw maybe give a little more but certainly not less than 100 it will not run or will run with no power .Evidently this saw has seen it's better days it has some light scratches on cylinder enough for it not to have enough compression ,do you know of anyone who carrys cylinder kits for this old super 72 saw.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I've seen engines with 100 psi run, engines with 80 psi try to run. I've seen cylinders with the chrome worn through at the top of the ring travel area and by the exhaust port, run (but poorly). We are now seeing backpack blowers with stuck piston rings run, but lack power, don't run up to full RPM. Cylinder inspection doesn't reveal stuck rings - you have to look in the ex. port. My brother put away his chain saw in his "basement", still hot or warm from running. At that time his basement was earthen and very damp. This is back in the 80s. The piston rings stuck, it appeared light rust started on the rings and froze them in place, resulting in a no-start low compression condition. This actually happened twice to that saw, a Stihl 042.

As I said, light scratches aren't an issue, but other conditions can exist that would be.


----------



## james40 (Dec 4, 2012)

Do you know of anyone who might carry parts for this old super 72 chainsaw ,I looked online and I have not had luck finding rebuild cylinder kits all there is mostly is carb kits and chain ,bars and clutches the basic maintanence parts .Maybe a phone number would help if you know someone, I really would like to get this saw running for the customer it has setimental value to him the reasoning he wants it running.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

No, I wouldn't. Google doesn't return much...
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/179899.htm


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

P.S. to antique restorers.

There are numerous sources out there for antique parts. We have numerous obsolete, NLA items on our shelves, but only in STIHL. If you poke around, call OEMs, call dealers in Oregon or Maine, you might find someone who knows someone who has something. There's "barn finds" out there, but it takes effort to find them. House of Homelite is a guy in PA who bought all our old Homelite stuff and has may have a lead on Poulan parts.

Digging a bit will give you this for instance:
http://houseofhomelite.proboards.com/index.cgi
http://www.chainsawcollectors.se/


----------

